# wild pigs in utah



## franklin13

does anyone know if wild pigs will ever make it to utah?


----------



## GaryFish

There are some rumors of some feral pigs along the Virgin River near St. George.


----------



## HuntingCrazy

franklin13 said:


> does anyone know if wild pigs will ever make it to utah?


All it takes is a fence to be torn down at a pig farm, and presto...or perhaps some pig farmer sick of the business to take his pigs and release them in the wild.
Pigs on their own are very hearty and multiply like rabbits (on a good rabbit cycle year that is :lol: ).


----------



## 1BandMan

GaryFish said:


> There are some rumors of some feral pigs along the Virgin River near St. George.


Urban legend of sorts. Maybe sometime or another, but not anymore.
If there were such critters running around, they are not controlled by the fish and game and could be hunted 24/7 365.

Your right though, they would not be javelina, just ferral pigs.

Aaaaaaand. I wonder if it would be wise to introduce a specie thats not indigent to the area. There are already so many encroachment and habitat issues.......But if the DWR thought there was money in it though who knows.......... I'll bet they'd give it a whirl, at least until something gave in completely and was ruined indefinitely.


----------



## Birdbow

There were wild hogs from a game farm along the Virgin River but they got wiped out by the mid 90's. The gov. trappers from St. george and Nor. Arizona along with a few houndsman doing guided hunts took care of them. My high school girlfriends dad actually paid a guy from around Mesquite $350 to do one of the hunts and he got a pretty nice pig. That was probably in 1994 or so. I have seen some of the old pig traps that are still down there while shed hunting.


----------



## ram2h2o

IF you get wild hogs/feral pigs in Utah it would not be a good thing for wildlife. Back in the Southern U.S. they are a very real problem. They destroy crops and food plots planted for deer and Turkey. They will destroy Turkey nests and other ground nesting birds nests. They compete with with deer for the Fall mast crops Acrons/beechnuts. I would not want to deal with them out here in Utah. Although I do enjoy taking one when I am deer hunting back home in Mississippi. Fun to trap too!


----------



## 10yearquest

Maybe this could be the magic bean that utah needs. First of all pigs are very prolific and adaptable so if established they would be plentiful. Then the dwr could use them as a cash cow instead of mule deer and elk. With this new supply of money they could do good things for deer like not having to sell 100,000 tags per year. They also wouldnt need to waste any more money on turkeys because the pigs would replace them and a 150 lb hog is far better than a 10 lb bird. Also the private land owners would welcome us to hunt on their land to help control these destructive animals. We could have all the opportunity we ever wanted. Heck I probably would quit fishing if they were around. Maybe that is how it went in california.


----------

